# NCV Self Made One Shots @ BLCK



## Richio (14/3/18)

- CLICK HERE FOR MORE AWESOME FLAVOURS - ​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (15/3/18)

Fomo kicked in and I added it to my cart to see what the hype is about. I don’t think I’ve tried this one before

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Slick (15/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Fomo kicked in and I added it to my cart to see what the hype is about. I don’t think I’ve tried this one before





I know exactly how you feel @Paul33

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (16/3/18)

Slick said:


> View attachment 126091
> 
> I know exactly how you feel @Paul33


Awesome! Let me know how it goes, mines coming month end when the salary fairies share the love.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (17/3/18)

Slick said:


> View attachment 126091
> 
> I know exactly how you feel @Paul33


Have you mixed it yet @Slick?


----------



## Slick (17/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> Have you mixed it yet @Slick?


Yes I did bud,went through a tank today after a 24hr steep,very impressed with it so far as I never tasted a peach flavour before even though I DIY 99% but will let it sit for a few more days as im still recovering from a bad flu,but from what I can taste its definitely a winner,getting some throat hit so maybe a steep will sort that out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (18/3/18)

Slick said:


> Yes I did bud,went through a tank today after a 24hr steep,very impressed with it so far as I never tasted a peach flavour before even though I DIY 99% but will let it sit for a few more days as im still recovering from a bad flu,but from what I can taste its definitely a winner,getting some throat hit so maybe a steep will sort that out


Thanks @Slick 

I’m gonna grab a bottle with my month end DIY order based on that. 

Hope your flu buggers off quickly!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (19/3/18)

Ok after 3day steep this juice is much better than snv,the peach has settled down and blending nicely with the creams,I think this juice gets better with time,was worried for a minute there,lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Richio (18/4/18)

*POPSICLE, POPSICLE . GET YOURSELF SOME POPSICLE
*




SelfMade OneShots : Ripple Original​Flavour profile : Orange Popsicle​30ml Premix​Packaged in 30ml Authentic Chubby Gorilla V3 Bottles​Makes approximately 165ML of eliquid at recommended mix percentage (18%)​*CLICK HERE TO GET YOURSELF SOME POPSICLE*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

